# Stingray 2spd spoke length



## stingrayfan (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey guys I have a nice 28 spoke S2 rim and an NOS bendix 2spd. I believe this should take a 6 7/8" spoke. Do any of you have a Schwinn spoke chart or can verify that 6 7/8" is correct


----------



## kasper (Apr 26, 2020)

stingrayfan said:


> Hey guys I have a nice 28 spoke S2 rim and an NOS bendix 2spd. I believe this should take a 6 7/8" spoke. Do any of you have a Schwinn spoke chart or can verify that 6 7/8" is correct



I have 3 of these wheels and dont know the spoke size either.  I hope someone answers as well because 1 of my wheels is missing 1 spoke and there not the same size as the red band s2 spokes.


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 26, 2020)

20" S-2 rim to High Flange / 2 speed

28 spoke ...
7 5/8" - 3 cross
7 1/8" - 2 cross

36 spoke ...
7 5/8" - 4 cross
7 1/4" - 3 cross
6 7/8" - 2 cross


----------



## stingrayfan (Apr 26, 2020)

Would the factory 28 spoke be 2 cross or 3 cross?


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 26, 2020)

It's late and wheels are at shop but I'm thinking factory 28 spoke is 3 cross  and 36 spoke is 4 cross.


----------



## stingrayfan (Apr 27, 2020)

So today I had a buddy check the two wheels he had , both S2s with 2spds. One wheel which looked old and untouched was a 2 cross and measured 6 7/8 the other looked brand new and was a 3 cross that measured 7 5/8 , both 28 spoke.


----------



## Wheelee (Apr 30, 2020)

My theory is this.  Standard factory wheels were 28 spoke 6-7/8" 2 cross pattern.  The spoke charts show a 28 spoke 7-9/16" 3 cross pattern.  This allowed the dealers to use the more standard 7-9/16" spokes which were shared with the rear coaster S2 wheels (3 cross).  It looks like factory wheels vs. dealer built wheels could determine the spokes used.  Of course parts availability could affect either the factory of the dealers as I've seen in the past.  I'm open to correction but this is how it looks to me.
Bill


----------

